# 1978 Lund S-18 "Big Resorter" & Trailer Project - Fish/Hunt



## dave shady (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello all, Just found the board when searching on Steel Flex for the bottom of my rivited old Big V-Bow Project. Looks like Im going to have the painter put it on the bottom first next week. Have some rivet issues after water testing the boat. I should of done the test before the new floor was put in but..... live and learn. Nothing TERRIBLE but need to seal her up.

Heres a few pics of my project.

This is what she looked like NEW in 1978 8) She is not gona look like that when Its done.







Dandy nice outfits could of been the Bradys out fishin eh.

The boat is just has ribs on the bottom and over the years someone cut out the center seat. When i got the rig 2 weeks ago it had a 3/4" plywood floor with a 2x4 under cut like a wedge to support it. they rivited tabs along the 8 feet of center area our of aluminum angle and used the right rivits then attached a 3/4" plywood rod lockers to each side of the boat.The front was 2 layers of 3/4" plywood cut to the shape of the bow the very front small seat was removed and some brackets were again rivited to the sides under the floor down low was an oak almost 3" thick x 8" tall cut on the radius of the front end. on top of that they had built another compartment that was the height of the old seat that had the largest 2" wide steel strap hinge to make a compartment for a trolling motor battery. Needless to say this was a HEAVY HEAVY section of wood.

The rear they cut out the front of the seat and left the rear support to be the new front and decked that in 3/4" plywood and had a hatch to access the battery and the gas tank. They butchered it perty well under all that plywood with not much thought. Now what they did was STURDY but after I have removed it all it FILLED the back of my Dodge Ram Pickup to the dump.......

How it bought it





Hundreds of pounds of wood removed






Where I am going from here.

I have removed all the wood and rebuilt the back how I want it out of aluminum stock. This will all be welded in and then reinforced and then decked in 1/8" alum sheet.











The main 8 foot open floor will have 1 1/2 square tube for a floor support structure, that will be 12" on centers and will have 2-3 of the ribs bent to come up the sidewall to re-enforce the sides of the boat from where the seat was removed. That will also be decked in 1/8" aluminum with foam sheets underneath. This should stiffen up the boat perty good. 






The front will be framed up in square tube and angle to make a full front deck the same height as the seat about. They will weld in a battery compartment for the front motor as well. They are going to weld all holes in the transom from the yeats of transducers being screwed to it as well as all holes in the sides from old bolts and stuff. The front bottom of the boat where there was some wear to the alum strip to protect the bow from rocks and ice will be fixed a bit as it is a bit worn from wear.

I have found a good fabracation shop that does this kind of work often and comes highly recomended. Lots of work to be done. I have done as much as my skills and tools allows me to do. Monday I drop it off at the fab shop and let them have at it. They are also going to bend and make a motor mount for the Minnkota I piolt motor for the bow.This boat will be fished out of and Diver Duck hunted in the fall so I want it sturdy and simple. I think it will handle the open water well and we will get some good use out of it. 


Snuck in tonight to see how its going, very happy with what I am seeing. All the old holes for the past 30+ years put in the sides of the hull have been filled, front deck built and re-enforced well. they put 1/4" plate under where the seat will mount.







The stern of the boat has all been welded up the stuff I added then beefed up from there. they even made a nice radius's on the corners of the gas/battery well. the main beam for the floor has been cut in and leveled out and they will start on the Ribs tomorrow, deck that and bend and weld the trolling motor mount for the front. 






Updated floor layout is getting welded in. Different that what was in my headbut I will say stronger and better. He even has some 1/4" tabs that go from the main tubes to the old ribs on the floor its is SOLID! But not done yet. Also added the 1/4" plate where the seats will be screwed down. so Ill have 3/8" of aluminum there for the screws. 
















Ill add again he was not done yet, Still center braces going in yet. I had to stop inand drop off the new I-Piolt MinnKota motor for getting the motor mount right. Got the Rig back from the FAB Shop yesterday, stoped at painters and got my bid
on the paint and Hydro-Turf for the decking. Got home did some wire brushing on the mainly trans area where there was 
old glue to get the hull clean and ready for them to prep then do their thing. Got it all done and will take to them before i leave for a business trip today. 

Heres a few new pics. Got the motor mount on and its PERFECT! They even had the motor mounted on there already but 
I forgot to get a pic. In a hurry to get it cleaned up and ready to go. I will get the trailer back for 5-7 days to work on it 
at least! 






















Cant wait to get it into its new Camo paint. I know no LUND RED on this hull. Its being painted in a brown pebble finish with
light gray and black cammo of sorts. Hydro Turf in a dark gray on the inside decks also. Illowa Pro-Drive –Phowler builds
boats just down the road from me and they are doing the paint. Their boats look GREAT and its a durable finish. 2 -3 weeks
It should be on the River..... I HOPE!


----------



## LonLB (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow, that interior work is NICE. That boat is to nice for camo IMO!

Some nice paint, silver and white,blue,red or black, and some new Lund graphics, and nice carpet, and that's going to be one of the nicest boats here.


----------



## imgonnamissher (Mar 20, 2011)

LonLB said:


> Wow, that interior work is NICE. That boat is to nice for camo IMO!
> 
> Some nice paint, silver and white,blue,red or black, and some new Lund graphics, and nice carpet, and that's going to be one of the nicest boats here.



Got my vote on that one!! You can always use camo blind material when hunting. I say show of the puppy with some nice color. But hey....you gotta make her into what you want.

I'll just make a quick note on the steel flex. Everything I've read tells me that Gluvit is better for flexibility than steel flex and it is designed to be painted while steel flex is not necessarily designed for painting and has been reported to get too stiff and crack after time. Gluvit also works into cracks better. Keep in mind, this is only based on what I have read and not personal experience. This info is what made me decide to go with Gluvit for my project (which is just getting under way). Just thought you might want to do a little more research before making a decision.

**My info is from google searches that brought me to this site and others like this and the individual products' web sites if anyone cares or questions. I have no personal knowledge or preference for either product, but have chosen to use Gluvit based on my research. (How's that for a "duck under the table and point a finger" disclaimer?? :lol: )


----------



## dave shady (Mar 20, 2011)

Its Gona be Cammo for sure lol. Mississippi River Cammo to boot.

The guys painting the boat said they normaly use the steel flex and did not mention any
issues with cracking but now ya got me worried. I have used gulvit in the past on a buddys
boat bottom and not sure if we didnt get it on right or just more leaks than we thought.

They are going to TIG some of spots that can be and we will go from there. Bilge pump will
be installed for sure I do know that lol. With the dog going in and out bringing back
ducks he hauls in alot of water anyways!


----------



## richg99 (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice looking boat. Going to be a real treasure when finished I am sure. This may be a dumb question,, but where is the flotation? Rich


----------



## Zum (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice job on the boat.
First time I seen the bracing for the deck done that way,looks like nice work.
Looking forward to the camoed up pictures...great picture of the retrieve.


----------



## dave shady (Mar 20, 2011)

Foam inbetween Ribs on floor so far........ Thats all have acces to under front for foam filling the battery box still lifts out. The rear not sure yet.


----------



## dc3232 (Mar 23, 2011)

You're doing an awsome job. Keep up the good work. Ill ship you mine, so you can weld me in some decks.... :LOL2:


----------



## FishyItch (Mar 23, 2011)

Dude, that is looking awesome!


----------



## dave shady (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks guys we hit a speed bump at the Painters lil behind inline due to the fact we decided to 
Steel Flex 2 coats on the bottom. So waiting for product and then back in line for the paint.

I have everything else i need here ready to go for bilge pump and interior wiring, 
trolling motor wires and jacks, running lights ect.

Need to get the trailer from them as soon as its on a paint trailer so I can strip that and do some 
mods, new bunks all around new lights off the wind guides for sure. Now if it were just done being
cold and SNOW id be real happy!

More pics as soon as we get somewhere.


----------



## Brine (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks real good so far, and that pic of your dog is awesome.


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 24, 2011)

Just awesome, and better than a brand new boat when you're done. =D>


----------



## dave shady (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks thats my 5 year old Gordy, Diver Duck Retriever he loves it as
all Labradors do. he has really done well in the open deep water from 
the old boat that I sold 2004 Roughneck with full metal blind I welded up.
just not the right boat for our current hunting anymore.

Here is my Favorite photo from hunting, he made a 200 yard 20 minute chase 
on a cripple buffelhead and finnaly after repeated diving on him and chase snagged it by
the FOOT! he brought it back and was crossing a underwater log when I took 
this photo of him.

I cant wait to get the new boat up to speed and get a dog swim ladder fabricated 
up and we can start working from it to get ready for November.






My Old Rig











Have a great day folks.


----------



## dave shady (Mar 27, 2011)

Started work on the trailer now, weather is not going to cooperate on temp for paint grrrr











Took most everything off and ready to get all the loose rust off and smoothe it out a bit.











I think the wind guide bunk brackets that were on the trailer will be heavy duty enough.


----------



## mercury jet (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice looking unit you have there , keep up the great work.


----------



## dave shady (Mar 29, 2011)

Got it all wire wheeled and scuffed up ready for the herculiner next I guess. In hope to get
that step done tomorrow gotta get some heat in my buddys garage winter is still hangin on
here in Iowa.











Slow dirty process that was.


----------



## Heavyhead (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey is that other boat in the 2nd picture for sale ?lol
I want a v bad


----------



## dave shady (Mar 30, 2011)

Heavy Head I think he was keeping that one... I will email him and ask though its in Desmoine Iowa....


Ok Herculiner.... PAIN IN THE AERSE to put on inside the tubes corners wow that was FUN! lol 
but it looks good when I left it. Had to run the big propane heater in my buddys garage had it on
high and got to about 80 in there after 3 hours. 7 hours total start to finish. Got it coated nicely
was about 2 hours till the 1st coat was no longer tacky so had some down time. Thank god the
wife brought me some lunch and we sat out in the sun for a while. Got herculiner all over my arms
that I didnt see... long sleeve shirt GOOD IDEA!

Hers a Wet pic will have more tomorrow.


----------



## dave shady (Mar 30, 2011)

Dry is was so I got it home and in the outbuilding.
















Now onto Lights, New rollers and bunks and carpet. 

The boat has been steel flexed. I purchased a set of 4"x10" black bunk sliders and enders like I had on my old boat.
but will that be ok with the steel flex and rivits?


----------



## dc3232 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just a little advice, I used 2x4 trek decking boards & if I unwinch my boat to soon, it will literally slide off the trailer going down the boat ramp. Just a suggestion. Plus you never have to worry about it rotting.


----------



## dc3232 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh and by the way, I dont even have steelflex on my boat, just bare aluminum. So since you have steelflex on yours, it might even come off easier.


----------



## dave shady (Mar 31, 2011)

I was a lil worried about the steel flex on an unpadded bunk board. I considered 
the trex stuff but I have 4 cedar 2x4's from another project left over and have 
the carpet already for them as well as the sliders. Im just not convinced that
the steel flex is ok to use with them or not.

prolly overthinking it again lol.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 31, 2011)

Man....You are one heck of a craftsman. The work on your current build and your old rig is amazing.

Not sure if you already stated it but what motor is going on the big resorter?

I saw an Alumacraft V-hull at my local shop that was painted in the color you are talking about and it looked great. 






I cant wait to see how this boat turns out.


----------



## dave shady (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Reedjj - The boat came with a 1987 Evinrude 40hp. Its in decent shape and is 
getting a tune up at a local marina to make sure all is well Had a lil ruff idle and they 
are correcting that. 

the paint may be a lil darker and will have a pebble finish in it for durability then
some light stencil paint of a break up pattern. I need to get a photo of what
I think Pholwer is going to do to it but ill prolly be wrong as its all hand done.


----------



## dave shady (Apr 1, 2011)

Down to carpet the bunks, longer bolt for the bow stop and a 4" roller that has come up missing.
Lights all work need to touch up a couple of spots on the herculiner i missed maybe will be warm 
enuf for that on Saturday after work.







The guides made by some previous owner were off, left side inch less than the right so had to compensate
on the bunks so they matched. Done and ready for carpet.


----------



## dave shady (Apr 2, 2011)

Bunks finished and installed.... getting so CLOSE to done on this part.






LIGHT even Worked on the first try lol






1 roller to go and the bow stop and shes a wrap for now.


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks good. Can't wait to see how the boat is coming.......any new pictures???


----------



## dave shady (Apr 2, 2011)

Been trying not to bug them to much about it, BUT im gona try and sneak in monday
and see where we are at on the steelflex, paint and hydro-turf.


----------



## dave shady (Apr 3, 2011)

Trailer is DONE and ready to get back with the boat now. I will check the bottom of the boat and see what
the rivit situation is where the bunks are. If it doesnt look good I will take them off. Just hate to casue of 
the winter use and freezin to the bunks.






well this pic reminded me one pc missing. The spring loaded pin that locks the trailer into the non-tilt position
is yet to be put back on. Its drying after the 1976 paint and rust were stripped off. Its bolted in place but
hate to leave it off and have an empty bracket.


----------



## dave shady (Apr 4, 2011)

Visited the Hull Today they have all the "issues" on bottom and stuff Tig welded up and bottom getting scuffed and 
ready for the steelflex to go on NEXT. Then flip it paint the inside then the outside. Getting closer, Took the trailer on a 
40 mile road test today all good lights all working ect.












Progress not as much as I hoped for but were gettin there.


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking good! Thanks for keeping us posted with pictures. Nothing is better than posts with pictures showing your progress. Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## dave shady (Apr 14, 2011)

Well not much progress at the painters for some reason were on day 10 of waiting for
the STEEL FLEX to arrive. I gotta feeling that the gal didnt mail that check in right away
from the dealership to the company... Oh well what do ya do.

I did COMPLETE the trailer, I added some LED waterproof submersible guide lights. I did
not like how with the truck at night that you really couldnt see the trailer well. Since this
will be a Duck hunting rig also that means lots of early morning and late nights at the ramp.

Got them mounted and wires all plumbed up in flex tube thru the trailer frame so protect
them a lil more. Used the Herculiner on the Alum brackets to get rid of the SILVER and CHROME
look was tacky... yeah got to much time on my hands waiting for the boat. I also added the
front roller on the tube. I had to order the bracket online but its on and will keep the front
of the big barge from hitting my purty bedliner coating lol.
Here some more pics.... I love photos.


----------



## hsiftac (Apr 14, 2011)

Good work there, awesome idea with the guide lights


----------



## nadornati (Apr 19, 2011)

great build. just wondering what size aluminum stock did u use?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 19, 2011)

Man that trailer is a tank :shock:


----------



## dave shady (Apr 19, 2011)

The alum floor and deck is all 1/8" the tube is also all 1/8" on most 
used 1/4" on some of the areas. I walked in it while it was on the
trailer when I got it back and very solid no flex.

The trailer has some beef to it for sure. Got word on the motor today
all tuned up needed some carb work, throttle cable, spark plugs, battery
cables checked the water pump impeller bla bla bla.... ugh this is gettin
more expensive than I thought! lol


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 19, 2011)

dave shady said:


> The alum floor and deck is all 1/8" the tube is also all 1/8" on most
> used 1/4" on some of the areas. I walked in it while it was on the
> trailer when I got it back and very solid no flex.
> 
> ...



Tell me about it!! I'm gonna be in mine by $500 - 1000 more than originally planned!! But, that's also because I have changed some things and tried to make sure I am doing it "right" - if I am. :?


----------



## dave shady (Apr 22, 2011)

Hull is almost ready for the steel flexing and paint..... They are saying this weekend it will be in the booth. 
The weather is not helping as need temps up so it has to be in the heated booth to do this. Other boats
ahead of mine in line already..... DAMN YOU NOVEMBER WEATHER IN APRIL!





















When they water tested the hull they had a few rivits under the runners and are going to drill a small hole in the areas that are marked and Inject Steel flex into the runner and they have done this before with good results of sealing up a rivit from the inside. Do it all again and Id have the hull coated from the inside if possible before welding in the floor..... oh well Live and learn more time, more money but it wont leak.

Tonight I truck bed linered the spare tire carrier that has yet to be installed and getting BORED I even coated the
power pedastal tubes for the seats lol...... Man I need this tank back before I start overdoing (lol) the trailer!


----------



## dave shady (Apr 26, 2011)

Not much new to report.... Boat did not move over the weekend......  

Droped the trailer off to have the axel moved to the topside of the springs
to lower it down a lil bit. I have 6" of travel from wheel to fender so that 
should help bring it down a few inches.

Cold, Rain and river is to high to take it out. But I have so much interior
work to do. I hope they get it in and DONE this week.

Will add some pics of the trailer tongiht.


----------



## dave shady (Apr 26, 2011)

SLAMMED IT!

2+ inches of clearnace still inside. When we load the boat back if needed the fender 
can be unbolted and moved up a lil bit.

BEFORE






AFTER


----------



## dave shady (Apr 27, 2011)

I have gotten so bored waiting for the hull to come back thatI even 
HERCULINERED the pistons on my seat poles lol.... more durable than 
paint and they looked a lil ratty before.












I need the hull back before I go OVERBOARD lmao


----------



## dave shady (May 5, 2011)

No progress on the boat but I got my new Rims and Tires!








3 New Galvanized Rims and Tires Delivered to my door $255.00 :mrgreen: 

175/80/D13

Got here in 2 days also very nice.


----------



## dave shady (May 6, 2011)

Sure was nice of the bird to sit on the side bunk and crap all over the fender lol....


----------



## Ictalurus (May 6, 2011)

Trailer looks great man =D>


----------



## dave shady (May 13, 2011)

Installed the Stainless Steel closed end lug nuts on the wheels and put on some new bearing buddies that
have the fill indicators in them.






Look a lil blingey need some lake grime on them lol.... But wont rust


Well they are back on my boat now and headed towards the finish. 

Its in the paint room getting steel flex injected into the runners on the bottom. Upon water testing there 
were a few issues that came from there so we are making sure to address as many of them as possible. 
Bottom of the rig in all of its 1978 glory.






One of the guys from Phowler Boats getting messy lol injecting some steel flex in the areas they wanted to 
make sure are good to go.






Overnight they applied the product to the bottom of the hull, paint is next then hydroturf and its out of there and
back to me where I can then get the motor mounted up again and get this tub on the water.


----------



## dave shady (May 13, 2011)

Steel Flex has been put on and its gona set for a while to cure.

















Good to have some progress again!


----------



## dave shady (May 14, 2011)

Yes were in the home stretch of the paint process. - Telling me will be ready to leave by Wed next WEEK!

Base Coat going on, More color then pebble coating then shadows ect. Cant wait to see it DONE!
I had to drop off the trailer so when its ready to go to the interior shop at phowler its lower to the 
ground lol. The tub looked so small upside down.
















Cant wait to see the finished paint on monday.


----------



## imgonnamissher (May 15, 2011)

Looks good man!! =D> I'm excited for you. I know it's been a long wait for you.


----------



## dave shady (May 16, 2011)

We have PAINT and Hydro Turf!!! Paint is meant for Open water hunting just broken up a lil wavy works well.




































Soon It will be getting its mortor back on may take it back to paint to paint it also similar as the boat, then start putting
all the stuff on I need for now to just GO FISHING!


----------



## Brine (May 16, 2011)

Looks great man. I came very close to going with the hydro turf. Maybe on the next build.


----------



## dave shady (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Everyone appreciate it.

The hydro i had been thinkn of for sometime but questioned the durability but the 
guys at phowler here that did my paint have been using it in their boats they
build for a long time with good luck for sure. It will be nice when my Lab doesnt
have to worry about freezing his manhood to the deck of the boat in late november
on the pool chasing goldeneyes 

Need to get busy myself now getting the stern light holder UNCHROMED and
painted black and get ready to bring it home to start puting the pcs
back on that have been waiting.

Just want to get it sea worthy and use it a bit then will go back and mess with
the detail electrical lights ect for the interior. The wife went with to see it today
and cant believe the transition in person compared to the old red beat up
lund we brought home.


----------



## dave shady (May 17, 2011)

Back on the trailer, its commin home tomorrow!






Crappy sun for photos... the side bunk is straight on the trailer but crooked against the boat.. thats buggin me
Something to figgure out cooked stuff drives me a lil nuts.

INTERIOR photo






Tick tock tick tock..... ready to get back to work on it myself


----------



## dave shady (May 18, 2011)

Left bunk adjusted, spare tire moved back
new trans straps put on. Just droped her
off at The marina to get the Motor put
back on after its tune up. 
















Commin along to the finish... of course they are never DONE 

Boat goes back to paint to fix one spot on hydro turf up under front deck and paint motor sometime this week.


----------



## dave shady (May 23, 2011)

I missed her maiden testing friday. The marina has the motor back on all gone thru 
tuned up and river tested her. It ran great motor is as smooth as it gets for a big twin engine 
and the boat handled well got out of the hole and on plane quickly. 

I still have work to do before I take it on the water. This weekend I got the onboard 
charger mounted in a bracket we made for it under the front deck, the battery box 
installed rivnuts instead of pop rivits to allow removal. Trolling motor mounted and 
I also pulled wire from back to front. I only needed wire for bowlight up there 
but pulled a 4 wire trailer wire instead cause ya never know. Got the seats poped 
in and cover put on sunday just intime for the big storm to roll in with 60mph winds 
to test the cover.... It passed 

Few pics from the weekend. 

Motor on.. The thing only weighs 200# but it just looks larger.






Used some fuel line around the cut out for the new
beefy battery cables to run thru.






New bow light






The trollin motor fit perfectly in the mount so it can
be removed after trips.






The mount we made for the onboard charger. It has
been mounted on wood on the bracket as not to
cause any problems when charging up.






Rivnut. I had saved a bunch of these that were discontinued long ago from work.
Glad I did. The battery box and lid were rivited in by the makers and these will
allow me to be able to get at the charger if needed.

Exciting photo....






New cover.. Fits not like a glove but hard to find a good
cover for old V-bow boats over 16'. Cant afford a custom
cover for it right now so this will do fine. And it survived
the storm.






Most important to me... Gordy seems to like it.






Boat goes back to paint to fix one spot on hydro turf up under front deck and paint motor sometime this week.


----------



## IRISH56 (May 23, 2011)

Great looking duck boat ... really like the custom finish paint job. How does the dog get back into the boat? 

Awesome project!! :beer:


----------



## dave shady (May 23, 2011)

I have a old modified herters Dog Doc that hangs over the side of the boat.
on the old rig it was on the front and gordy could just swim up and in. 
never had to lay a hand on him. I had a buddy copy it in aluminum last
season and sold it with the old boat. I plan on moving him to the back of the
boat this year and will modify the old ladder again then have it 
made in aluminum to save weight.


The ramp did not come with that step that is lower. I made
that so its under the water and he learned to climb in
to it after a few trys. Its a real back saver
and easier on Gordy also.


----------



## IRISH56 (May 23, 2011)

Gotcha .... reason I ask is that my duck boat is similar to yours and it's a long way to the water from the front and that pic you had with him in the front made me think that's where he was goin' in/comin' out from. I have basically the same platform, had to have it modified to fit over the wide gunnels on the boat and make it quickly removable to chase cripples if necessary.

You can see the square steel tubes attached at the back of the boat (both sides) for attaching the platform. I am gonna build a platform in the back of the boat for the dog. 

How difficult was it to get the dog used to goin in/out using the platform? My pup is a 9 mos. old lab.


----------



## dave shady (May 23, 2011)

Lol Somewhere I have a video of a young gordy learning.

First time 10 minutes, first time in heavy wind and current 15 minutes.

After that its natural, he figures out where to put his paws and up and
in with no problems at all.

Heres a short Video from 2008 shows him on the ramp now.

https://youtu.be/PtcZOoK69eA


----------



## dave shady (May 26, 2011)

Motor Done got some PAINT on it... much better lol


----------



## IRISH56 (May 27, 2011)

Motor looks good =D> 

Just saw the video ... wouldn't load up the other day, awesome!! Close-ups of the buffie in flight are cool.


----------



## Brine (May 27, 2011)

Great vid man, and good job on the motor. 

It looked like a fairly stiff wind out there :lol: 

Do you throw out two anchors? The boat didn't seem to be moving at all.


----------



## dave shady (May 27, 2011)

That season there was a huge driftwood tree that hung up so we were able to just pull up on it and throw an anchor over each end. normaly out in the open anchor per-end holds well up to a 30mph wind. 

thanks for the compliment. I almost love to shoot photos and video more than shoot anymore.


----------



## dave shady (May 29, 2011)

Got her home here are some pics out in the daylight. 












Now just to start on all the small stuff and the wiring up of the basics for now. Want to try and get her out on the water maybe next weekend.


----------



## dave shady (Jun 1, 2011)

Local Company did the honors of putting the numbers and such on this AM. 













I really hate IOWA and the nice BLUE STICKER!!! 






I love how deep this boat is, the power pedastals are in the ALL THE WAY UP position.

Fire extinguisher - Life vests - put in the rear battery and gas tank and Going to take her out FRIDAY!


----------



## dave shady (Jun 3, 2011)

WELL SHE HIT THE WATER!!!!!

Mississippi River wind 5-12 when we left SOUTH.... When we came home 20-25 south and headed south.
She handled the WAVES that were violent very well. Boat is FAST gets right up and on plane QUICKLY!

https://youtu.be/7_jJdieDPWk

Short Video before my hat started to blow off!

Lock and Dam 13 ramp back in the quite water.











And in the DRINK it went..

Ride out was not bad like I said ride back was borderline vilolent 8) 






My wonderful wife enjoying the calm water out....
It was really to ruff for more pics. When the waves are
going north with the wind and south current its
gets nasty out on the big pool.


----------



## reedjj (Jun 3, 2011)

What a great boat! Really nice man! Those Lunds are really sturdy boats and after the beefing up you did to her plus the steel flex thats one tuff tin, way more stout than even when it was new! I really like the custom Lund shady 18 stickers. The boat is so well done you are going to have people calling lund and going to thier website looking for one.

I know lunds are made for big lakes and used alot in Mn and the upper midwest and Canada for walleye and Musky fishing because of thier deep V and ability to handle big waves and chop......... How did she handle in the rough stuff? 

I never used to think of rivers having big waves until I got my flat bottom boat out on the St Johns here in FL. No different than a big lake. Only with a strong current to make it worse.

I recently saw the Polarkraft outlander 2010 center console, and now after seeing what was possible with your boat I want to build one similar to the Polarkraft with an older big tin like yours. they are not easy to find though.

Again really great boat.


----------



## dave shady (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks I really like the rig so far, takes a lil getting used to going from the full hard blind 1960 flat boat but it handles
very well. It took the 2-3 foot rollers on the way back well it was vilolent just from the south wind puts the rolling waves and caps right ontop of eachother. Cant wait to get her back out on some calmer pool and see what she can do for sure.

need to get to work ont he inside all the electronic stuff next.


----------



## bulldog (Jun 4, 2011)

Not sure how I missed this build until now. Just an all around great job. Looks very clean and professional. I love the dog pics. My mother used to breed Labs so there is a special place in my heart for them. Some of the smartest and hard headed dogs ever.

You trailer turned out great. Built very strong. You can tell you were getting board without the boat as you were just finding things to do to the trailer.  I find myself doing that sometimes also.

Again, great job and happy hunting. =D> =D>


----------



## dave shady (Jul 22, 2011)

Well only had time to take her out once more and very happy with the performance up the river and back. 
lots of speed and handles well. Got to use the I-Piolt to get me out of the shoreline of the backwaters
and to the deeper water for the outboard. I can see that comming in handy for duck season for sure with
the wireless remote and picking up decoys and such.

Since then haven't done much still haven't installed the depth finder decided i don't need one
up front since i mostly shore fish and surface. I did tape off and bedliner coat the gunnels
of the rig for durability. Paint just doesn't cut it well when banging around and i got 3 coats
of herculiner on the rails. Give it 30 days and will be FLAT black just like the trailer. put in 4 black
cleats for just bumper tie offs and stuff still haven't decided on anchor points for the 
anchors for open water hunting.






Water must reach that blue button and then it kicks on






Bedliner coating on the rail






The coating is just on top and around the front and back. Glad I taped it well and put plastic on the inside and out.

Turned out quite well I think and will add durability to the gunnels.


----------



## reedjj (Jul 24, 2011)

I was thinking of using the Tuff Coat from Cabelas to do my decks and the tops of the rails like you did. Herculiner is cheaper and I can get it just about anywhere (autozone, o'rielly, etc). 

I was just reading about it after I read your post and it is pretty much the same stuff. Rubberized Polyurethane coating, I may use it instead. Couple questions for ya.....

Was it hard to apply?
Did you use a primer?
Can it be painted over? I think it only comes in black, Red, White and I would like it to be a sand or tan color, maybe even OD Green.


----------



## dave shady (Jul 24, 2011)

not hard to apply, painted or raw its gotta be scuffed WELL with scotchbrite coarser the better.
Then you need to wipe it off with xylene well to get all crud off of it. Wait at least 10 minutes
then you can apply. 

Large flat areas use the roller the kit comes with keep it well stirred up.
Small areas a 3" stiff crappy brush and dab it on that works the best.
one coat is dry to not tacky 2nd coat goes on. you only have 24 hours
between coats or you will have to wait and rescuff the herculiner.

The first coat is really a primer you can see color thru it ect the
2nd coat puts a tough skin on it. On my trailer i did 3 coats on the 
fenders for durability. GOOD STUFF in my opnion.

Hope that helps, Paint it dont know much. I got some flat
black on the trailer painting some other stuff and it seems
to have stuck. Check their website or call them up.


----------



## dave shady (Aug 11, 2011)

Got the CMC Lift installed, no more luggin the 40hp up by hand 

All the Way UP






Going Down






2" up and 6" back






Very nice unit works smooth and its solid 1/2" thick aluminum. Now gotta bring myself to paint it lol.


----------



## wihil (Aug 11, 2011)

Great looking boat!! Man what I wouldn't give to have a Deep V like that for Winnebago, tons of room and plenty of scoot.

The paint job is just awesome - I don't even duck hunt and I'd rock that pattern on my boat for sure! 8) 

C


----------



## dave shady (Aug 14, 2011)

Got her out on the water yesterday the CMC130 worked out GREAT improved a lil top end speed
I think also. went thru some thinner water with vegetation trimmed up and went very well.







Make the Dog Ramp and the Duck Blind is next.


----------



## dave shady (Sep 25, 2011)

Few new pics got the Ramp back from paint and hydroturf today. The boat was cranked up on the
tounge jack so looks like a steep angle but its not. Gordy went up and down a few times. I think 
will work out great. Got the reat deck lid cover also.

Test fitted after fabrication, ready for paint and turf.


























The nylon tubes to cover the chain worked well. A few lil things to tweak on that and 
we will get out and PRACTICE on the water for gordy.


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice boat. Great joib! =D>


----------



## dave shady (Dec 16, 2011)

been a while, duck season here was not so great but we got some use.

Gordy using the ramp it worked PURFECT!






My simple blind frame






With the cordura I had made for it






Motor got its Shady Side logo


----------



## Ride_Klein (Dec 16, 2011)

Great job, and thanks for the hunting pics. I'm a sucker for a dog doing what he does best, and it looks like your boat is set up just for him. Best part of a hunt by far is watching a dog make a good retrieve.


----------

